# Getting ready for go #2 for a sibling



## KLconfused (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi, 

I haven't been on for a while as been feeling sorry for myself after ICSI failed. We went to the clinic yesterday for a follow up. It was very useful and we have a plan. Were starting the cycle for the 1 frozen embryo we have in about a week or so. A month quicker than I thought so a bit of a shock. Hubbies OK with donor sperm IUI after that. He doesn't want to do another fresh cycle. Im not so sure. The consultant said I was unusual in that at nearly 40 I still make lots of good eggs and the low fertilisation could be due to sperm but that at my age only 4 from 20 eggs would make a baby. I got 12 eggs last time so I figure if we have another go at fresh and get 12 more we should at least get 1 from that batch that works. Although the sperm are abnormal so they have to choose a perfect sperm for the perfect egg so the odds diminish. Anyway Ill do the frozen then go from there. 

Anyway I feel  better for the meeting and we have a plan and glad we can get on with it in a week or so. Be 5-6 weeks before result though as its a long cycle. At least that will be before my DD's birthday as I didn't want a bad result then and ruin her birthday. 

There's a 3% chance the embryo wont defrost. That's not too bad odds I suppose. Im trying to get my head round this FET not working and come to terms with a sperm donor but I really hope we don't need it. 

My DD has just turned 10 months and is developing so much each day that she cheers me up loads. A friend came round yesterday and she has 2 older children (4 and 6 yrs)and it was so wonderful watching them together. everyone keeps telling how much harder it is with 2 children and I know that but it must also be so rewarding.


----------

